# مناظرة مع وديع أحمد



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع الجميع

حوارنا سيكون هذه المرة مع الأخ وديع أحمد, الذي يدعي انه كان شماس مسيحي و اصبح مسلم

دعوت الأخ لمناظرة بيني و بينه, فانا لست مسيحي الولادة لكن امنت بالمسيح وهو مولود مسيحي لكنه ترك المسيح
فكفة المناظرة ستكون متكافئة بعض الشئ

و قبل ان نخوض في اي نقاش, نطلب من الاخ البدأ بقراءة قوانينا في قسم الحوارات الثنائية و على الرابط التالي  قوانين الحوارات الثنائية

بعدها نطلب من الأخ وديع احمد, الضيف العزيز ان يختار موضع للنقاش, و ارشح المواضيع المحروية التي عليها اساس ايمان القبول او الرفض, و هنا ارشح المواضيع التالية


الوهية المسيح
صلب المسيح
قيامة المسيح
 
اختر ما تقدر ان تناظر به حتى نبدأ موضوعنا في قسم الحوارات الثنائية, فما عليك الا تحديد الموضوع و قبول قوانين الحوار

نشير بالذكر ان الكثيرين لم يصدقوا قصة الأخ وديع احمد و هناك موضوع كامل على موقنا يفند القصة فصل فصل (قصة إسلام قسيس مصري) و نحن هنا نوفر اعظم فرصة للاخ ان يثبت صحة ادعائه, فأنت في اكبر منتدى مسيحي و نتيجة الحوار ستصل مئات الالاف 
فحوارنا و مناقشنا وحده سيبين صحة ادعائك من عدمه و لن نطلب منك تفسيرات او دفاعات عن شخصك, بل الحوار وحده سيتكلم

تفضل بأختيار موضوعك لنبدأ

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*مُتابع*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 يونيو 2008)

تسجيل متابعه


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*magicllamp*

*لن ارد عليك لان الحوار بينك وبين اخوي العزيز ماي روك ولكن كن على ثقة ان كل مسيحي بالمنتدى هنا عارف الرد على هذه التفاهة الي انت كاتبها لو وضعت مشاركتك بموضوع عام لما تركت تذهب الا انت ترى شبهاتك متناثرة وبالادلة القاطعة والبراهيين لانه هذا يعبر عن تفكيرك الضيق وعدم البحث *

*وانا اثق باخي ماي روك انها سيرد على لعب اولاد الصغار الي انت كاتبه*


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2008)

الاخ magicllamp
المناظرة مع وديع احمد و ليست معك
الرجاء الالتزام بالنظام

منتظرين الاخ وديع احمد


----------



## دكتور وديع أحمد (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
لم أعلم بهذا الرابط الا الآن لأنشغالي في موقعي الاسلامي و منتداي : منتدى نعمة الاسلام و عملي كطبيب ثلاث فترات يوميا و انشغالي بالكتابة هوايت 
أختار موضوع تأليه المسيح 
و أتمنى أن يكون الخصم شجاعا ولا يشتم و لا يحذف من كلامي 
و شيء من الصبر 
موقع الدكتور وديع أحمد 
www.wadee3.s146.com


----------



## Basilius (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

ملاحظة 
لن اسمح بتمام الحوار بين الاستاذ روك و بين الضيف دكتور وديع احمدوهذا طبعا بعد اذن الاستاذ روك  الى ان يعلن الطرف الثاني في اي منتدى او موقع يتردد علية و يعرفة باسمة انة سيتحاور هنا ويعلنها رسميا باسمة في اي موقع معروف فية 
حتى لا نكرر ما قد سبق وفعلة احد الخبثاء و ابناء الشيطان هنا فاتي باسمة وبعد الحوار اشاع ان المنتدى سرق اسمة بكل كذب و سفاقة وانة لم يتحاور هنا


----------



## faris sd4l (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*متابع للمناظرو بشوق و صبر*​


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2008)

دكتور وديع أحمد قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> لم أعلم بهذا الرابط الا الآن لأنشغالي في موقعي الاسلامي و منتداي : منتدى نعمة الاسلام و عملي كطبيب ثلاث فترات يوميا و انشغالي بالكتابة هوايت
> أختار موضوع تأليه المسيح
> و أتمنى أن يكون الخصم شجاعا ولا يشتم و لا يحذف من كلامي
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز وديع احمد
مقدرين مشاغلك و تأخرك و لن يستغل احد هذا الانشغال في التقليل منك او من المناظرة

الخطوة التي نطلبها منك ان تعلن في موقعك انك تحاورنا لكي لا يتهمنا احد بالكذب, فنحن نحب المصداقية و نحب الادلة

لن يسبك احد و لن يشتمك, لاننا نحبك و لن يحذف حرف واحد من مشاركاتك مادامه هو ايضاً تابع لقوانين الحوار عندنا

تفضل بقراءة القوانين و اختيار الموضوع (واحد من الي اقترحتهم انا لو احببت) و اعلن في موقعك صحة مناظرتك في منتدانا لكي يتأكد الكل انك الشخصية بنفسها و ليست شخصية مؤلفة

منتظرين منك اتمام الخطوات الثلاثة لكي نبدأ حورانا, الذي سيكون في ضمن الكتاب المقدس فقط

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Basilius (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

كي لا يتهمنا احد بالحذف او البتر 
ان اراد الرب و حضرت الحوار ولم يكن عندي مشاغل في هذا الوقت فان اي تفسير لاي نص من الكتاب المقدس خارج عن التفاسير المسيحية المعتمدة للكتاب سيحذف بدون سابق انذار فهذا من قوانين القسم


----------



## ثاوفيلس (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

فى انتظار الاخ احمد وديع
متابع


----------



## pariah12 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*



my Rock قال:


> فانا لست مسيحي الولادة لكن امنت بالمسيح وهو مولود مسيحي لكنه ترك المسيح[/



سامحني، اعرف انك على وشك التحاور، ولكن هذه اول مره اعرف انكلم تكن من خلفيه مسيحيه... هل بالامكان نبذه؟


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*



pariah12 قال:


> سامحني، اعرف انك على وشك التحاور، ولكن هذه اول مره اعرف انكلم تكن من خلفيه مسيحيه... هل بالامكان نبذه؟


 
شهادة My Rock 


الاخ وديع احمد
نحن بأنتظار اتمام الخطوات الثلاثة لنبدأ الحوار


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (17 يونيو 2008)

My Rock قال:


> الاخ العزيز وديع احمد
> مقدرين مشاغلك و تأخرك و لن يستغل احد هذا الانشغال في التقليل منك او من المناظرة
> 
> الخطوة التي نطلبها منك ان تعلن في موقعك انك تحاورنا لكي لا يتهمنا احد بالكذب, فنحن نحب المصداقية و نحب الادلة
> ...


 

*بالامس دخلت منتدى وديع أحمد لانه انتابني نفس الشك حوله ...*
*وسجلت فيه ووضعت تلك المشاركة ....*​ 











*ملاحظة : لم يتم التعليق عنده الي الان ..*

*بعدها قررت أن اتجول في الموقع فوجدت هذا الموضوع بعنوان : ارجوك يا دكتور رد عليهم*

*انقل لكم أهم المشاركات فيه ...*​ 





















صورة من الصفحة الرئيسية لمنتدى وديع أحمد للتوثيق :






في النهاية أعتقد أنه نفس الشخص ..
ولم أنقل تلك الصور من موقعه سوى للتوثيق ..

كما أعتقد أنك يا دكتور من الذكاء الكافي و الحنكة التي تجعل تراجعك عن المناظرة غير مستحب ابدا ..

وبكلمة صادقة نرحب بك معنا هنا لنفاد من رأيك و نثرى من المناظرة التي ستقام بينك وبين استاذنا الحبيب روك ..

و أثق أنك من الثبات بحيث لن تتراجع أبدا عن وعدك باتمام المناظرة و الذي اعلنته في منتدانا الحبيب ..

في شوق لمتابعه الحوار


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2008)

جميل جداً, بذلك نستطيع القول انه نفس الشخص, لكن مع ذلك نطالب بأعلان رسمي بالدخول للمناظرة لكي يكون كل شئ حسب الأصول

منتظريك يا اخ وديع احمد, يا ريت تسرع لنبدأ الحوار, فالناس مشتوقة جداً


----------



## استفانوس (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

نتمنى ان لايطول غياب  الآخ وديع احمد


----------



## صيدناوية (17 يونيو 2008)

سلام للجميع وخاصة
 لmy rock
ارى انتصارك من هذه الدقيقة لكن اضبط اعصابك لاني مرة دخلت موقع الدكتور وديع وناقشته وعندما سدت عليه كل الطرق بدأ بالشتم العلني واظهر حقيقته لكن مع كل هذا اجبرته على الغاء صفحة التعليقات لقصر حججه الواهية استغرب انه طلب بعدم الشتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
my Rock انا واثقة من قدراتك لانك ترى النور وانشاالله يبقى النور بكل حياتك والله ينور دربك ويثبت خطاك ويسوع المسيح ربنا والهنا يحميك انت وكل يلي بدافعوا عن كلمة الله وسلام


----------



## baha-29 (17 يونيو 2008)

وانا ايضا اتابع معكم هذة المناظرة


----------



## faris sd4l (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*هو مطول الدكتور تا يرد انا بلشت ازهق كتير احنا متشوقين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*متابع, وليكن بركة*


----------



## Copty- (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*مخيم فى المنتدى منتظر المناظرة مع الدكتور ودبع وارجو ان يكون كفا وان يحقق مطالب جميع المتواجدين سواء مسيحين او مسلمين ليخرج الجميع مستفيدين من الحوار ولتكون الحجة هى الفيصل  *


----------



## دكتور وديع أحمد (18 يونيو 2008)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
أعلنت عن بدء الحوار في منتداي في باب احترس من هذا الكتاب 
منتدى نعمة الاسلام 
واخترت موضوع 
ادعاء الوهية المسيح 
أو تأليه المسيح 
و فوجئت بأنكم لم تقرأوا رسالتي كعادتكم دائما في كتابكم 
انتبهوا 
لا أريد شتائم ولا حذف ولا تنصل 
و أبدأ بقول المسيح عندكم 
الهي و الهكم 
و أبي و أبيكم 
وهي تعني أنه مساوي للبشر 
و أنه عبد الله 
فلو كان هو الله كما تزعمون و قال عن الله : الهي فقد كذب و نحن نؤمن أن المسيح مثل أي نبي لا يكذب


----------



## antonius (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

تسجيل متابعة...بشوق...


----------



## دكتور وديع أحمد (18 يونيو 2008)

الرد الثاني هذا اليوم 
ولا أدري لماذا تحذفون ردودي الا بسبب خوفكم و كذبكم على الله 
السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
أنا اخترت موضوع تأليه المسيح 
وانتظرت بدء المناظرة و لم تحدث و تم حذف ردودي ثلاثة أيام 
و أبدأ أنا 
قال المسيح في كتابكم أبي و أبيكم الهي و الهكم 
فقد تساوى مع البشر و اعترف أن له اله وهو ما تدعونه الآب 
فهو عبد الآب 
وان كان هو واحد مع الآب وهو نفسه الآب فقد كذب ان قال الهي 
و المسح مثل باقي الأنبياء لا يكذب 
وقد قال أبي أعظم منى فلا يكون أبدا مساويل لأبيه والا يكزن كاذبا 
ان كان عندكم ذرة ايمان بدينكم فلا تحذفوا ردودي 
والأخ الذي ادعى أنه دخل منتدايا فشتمته أنا فهو كاذب و أشكوه الى  الله


----------



## ثاوفيلس (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*



دكتور وديع أحمد قال:


> الرد الثاني هذا اليوم
> ولا أدري لماذا تحذفون ردودي الا بسبب خوفكم و كذبكم على الله
> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> أنا اخترت موضوع تأليه المسيح
> ...


 انا متاكد ان مافيش حد حذف ردودك لانك من الاساس لسه ماقلتش حاجه مفيده او جديده  بس واضح انك واثق انك مش هتعرف ترد على الاستاذ ماي روك فابتتحجج من اولها علشان تدي نفسك فرصه للانسحاب زي حجه انك خايف على موقعك. عجبي
ياريت تنتظر الاستاذ ماي روك ورده


----------



## My Rock (18 يونيو 2008)

دكتور وديع أحمد قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> أعلنت عن بدء الحوار في منتداي في باب احترس من هذا الكتاب
> منتدى نعمة الاسلام


 
راجعنا منتداك و لم نجد اي موضوع تحت قسم احترس من هذا الكتاب
نريد موضوع مخصص لتأكيد انك نفس الشخص المحاور هنا لكي لا يتهمنا احد بالتزوير

يا ريت تنفذ هذا الطلب باسرع وقت



> واخترت موضوع
> ادعاء الوهية المسيح
> أو تأليه المسيح


 
جميل, فلم يبقى الا ان تعلن في موقعك انك هنا و تحاورنا و تقرأ قوانين الحوارات الثنائية




> انتبهوا
> لا أريد شتائم ولا حذف ولا تنصل


 
لن نسب و لن نشتم اي احد, فليست اخلاقنا و لا تعاليم كتابنا المقدس



> و أبدأ بقول المسيح عندكم
> الهي و الهكم
> و أبي و أبيكم
> وهي تعني أنه مساوي للبشر
> ...


 

الموضوع هذا لترتيب الحوار فقط, فحوارنا سيكون في قسم الحوارات الثنائية في موضوع منفصل نتحاور فيه انا و انت فقط, فقط

فحوارنا سيكون على الرابط التالي: مناظرة في إلوهية المسيح في الكتاب المقدس مع الدكتور وديع احمد

اضافة الى انك كسرت اول قوانين الحوار, وهو عدم تفسير نصوص الكتاب المقدس على مزاجك, بل اللجوء للتفاسير المعتمدة المتوفرة على موقعنا


منتظرين تصريحك ببدأ المناظرة معنا في موضوع منفصل بصورة صادقة و ليس فقط كلام!

صادق على صحة المناظرة و لنتحاور سوياً بدون اي تدخل من اي احد على الرابط التالي: مناظرة في إلوهية المسيح في الكتاب المقدس مع الدكتور وديع احمد


----------



## Basilius (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

التنبية للمرة الثانية 
لو رايت اي تفسير شخصي لاي نص من الكتاب المقدس سوف احذفة مهما يكن 
الكتاب المقدس لة تفاسيرة المعروفة الابائية 
غير كدة سيحذف و يعتبر نوعا من الطفولية 
احنا مش بنكلم اطفال


----------



## صوت الرب (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

متابع بشغف ...


----------



## Fadie (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*انت فين ياعم الشماس؟*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*منتظرينك بشوق يا استاذي ماي روك بشوق وشغف  ومتابع الشماس وليا ردود علي شهادتة المزيفة انتظروني*


----------



## enass (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*متابعة....

الرب يباركك اخي ماي روك*


----------



## Tabitha (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

:t9:


----------



## ثاوفيلس (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

شماسنا المزيف راح فين:t17:


----------



## Basilius (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*احنا مش هنخلص في سنتنا ولا اية ؟؟؟؟*
*عاوزين نحدد مدة معينة للبدا *
*مش ناقصين اللف و الدوران الحمضان دة *


----------



## Scofield (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*ايه يا شماسنا انت نسيت اللاهوت و المسيحية ولا ايه ولا افتكرت انك بتنصب و كنت مصدق كذبتك اللى مش هيصدقها عيل بيرضع *
*يلا عاوزين نشوف مناظراتك الجبارة يمكن نسلم و نكسب حور الجنة *


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*بالراحه ياجماعه شويه عشان بس الحجج.*


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يونيو 2008)

*اخواني ليش مستعجلين اوك هو تأخر لكن هو اعتذر قبل هيك و حكا لنه بيشتغل و ما عندة الوقت الكافي و كمان حكا انه بيعمل على موقعه اعطوه شويت وقت بلكي عم بيدور على ادلة انا ما عم دافع عنه لكن خلينا نستنى عشان بالاخر ما يتحجج انه احنا اضطريناه يبلش من دون ما يدور و يوخد وقت كافي*

*أخوكم فارس*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
+++ رجاء التكرم بوضع رابط عن المواقع التى يحكى فيها الأخ الفاضل الدكتور / وديع أحمد ، عن تفاصيل حياته فى المسيحية ، وطائفته ، وعائلته المسيحية -- التى يقول عنها أن أباه كان على علاقة وثيقة بالبابا كيرلس -- وعن ظروف هذا التغيير ... إلخ .
++++ كما نرجو أن يوضح الأخ الدكتور كيفية عمله ثلات فترات فى المستشفى يومياً ، بالإضافة للهوايات والمسؤليات الأخرى ، مثلما يقول : (( لم أعلم بهذا الرابط الا الآن لأنشغالي في موقعي الاسلامي و منتداي : منتدى نعمة الاسلام و عملي كطبيب ثلاث فترات يوميا و انشغالي بالكتابة هوايت )) ، ومن المعروف أن ذلك يعنى أنه يعمل 24ساعة يومياً ، لأن المستشفيات ليس بها إلاَّ ثلاث فترات مجموعها 24ساعة ، فلعلها مجرد سهو .


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++ كما نرجو أن يوضح الأخ الدكتور كيفية عمله ثلات فترات فى المستشفى يومياً ، بالإضافة للهوايات والمسؤليات الأخرى ، مثلما يقول : (( لم أعلم بهذا الرابط الا الآن لأنشغالي في موقعي الاسلامي و منتداي : منتدى نعمة الاسلام و عملي كطبيب ثلاث فترات يوميا و انشغالي بالكتابة هوايت )) ، ومن المعروف أن ذلك يعنى أنه يعمل 24ساعة يومياً ، لأن المستشفيات ليس بها إلاَّ ثلاث فترات مجموعها 24ساعة ، فلعلها مجرد سهو .



*أنه إنسان مريض بالكذب, ويصدق فى نفس الوقت أكاذيبه, والمسلمون يهللون ويكبرون, وهذا حالهم للأسف, مجموعة مرضي بالكذب وبالكراهية وبالكبرياء ....................إلخ   *


----------



## maria123 (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

تسجيل متابعة...


----------



## baha-29 (19 يونيو 2008)

الاخ الصوت الصارخ فى البرية السلام عليكم 
 هكذا انت دائما  صوت صارخ فعلا  اعتب عليك خروجك دائما عن حدود مناقشتك فانت تناقش شخصا ما الله اعلم حتى الان بحالة فلا انا ولا انت يعرفة وانت لم تناقشة بعد فما الداعى الى ان تقول ان المسلمين يهللون ويكبرون على كل كذب وهذا الكلام عجيب جدا منك استاذى العزيز وهو خارج نطاق الحوار وزائد عن الموضوع الذى نحن بصددة مع ما ينقصة من الدقة فنحن يا استاذى العزيز لا يهمنا ان سلم احد او ان يكفر احد بل من يفعل ذلك فانة انما يفعل لنجاة نفسة هو وليس لنا وبالبلدى يعنى احنا مش ناقصين اكتر من الهم على القلب زى ما بيقولوا قال تعالى < يا ايها الناس ان تكفروا انتم ومن فى الارض جميعا فان الله غنى عن العالمين> نعم نفرح لنجاة انسان من الهلاك فقط لكن لا نفرح بالكذب لان الكذب لا يفيد شيئا فى الحقيقة وما المانع ان يكون اسلم فعلا من غير اى اغراء او غيرة وهل كل الذين اسلموا كان ذلك باغراء؟


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

اسجل بمتابعتى للمناظرة وان كنت اشك فى قدراتة لانة لم يرد حتى الان 
ولا حتى فى موقعة لة فترة لا يرد ولم يقم بعمل موضوع حتى الان


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*اخواني الاعزاء كفاية استنتاجات..كل واحد و له مشاغل..يمكن الاخ مشغول...و الغايب حجته معاه و هو دكتور اكيد ما عنده وقت 


سلام المسيح*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*



baha-29 قال:


> الاخ الصوت الصارخ فى البرية السلام عليكم
> هكذا انت دائما  صوت صارخ فعلا  اعتب عليك خروجك دائما عن حدود مناقشتك فانت تناقش شخصا ما الله اعلم حتى الان بحالة فلا انا ولا انت يعرفة وانت لم تناقشة بعد فما الداعى الى ان تقول ان المسلمين يهللون ويكبرون على كل كذب وهذا الكلام عجيب جدا منك استاذى العزيز وهو خارج نطاق الحوار وزائد عن الموضوع الذى نحن بصددة مع ما ينقصة من الدقة فنحن يا استاذى العزيز لا يهمنا ان سلم احد او ان يكفر احد بل من يفعل ذلك فانة انما يفعل لنجاة نفسة هو وليس لنا وبالبلدى يعنى احنا مش ناقصين اكتر من الهم على القلب زى ما بيقولوا قال تعالى < يا ايها الناس ان تكفروا انتم ومن فى الارض جميعا فان الله غنى عن العالمين> نعم نفرح لنجاة انسان من الهلاك فقط لكن لا نفرح بالكذب لان الكذب لا يفيد شيئا فى الحقيقة وما المانع ان يكون اسلم فعلا من غير اى اغراء او غيرة وهل كل الذين اسلموا كان ذلك باغراء؟



*أهلا أخ بهاء
سلام المسيح يكون لك
لو اجريت عملية بحث بسيطة فى جوجل عن أسم ذلك الرجل, ستجد عشرات المنتديات الإسلامية وقد جعلت من هذا الرجل بطل قومي, بل وجعلت منه قسيسا, ولم يُكذب ذلك الرجل تلك الصفة, لذا ما ذكرته لا يبعد قيد انملة عن الحقيقة
شكرا لسلوكك الراقي فى الحوار وإن كنت أختلف معك فى جوهره *


----------



## ثاوفيلس (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

ld::spor24::new6:


----------



## ثاوفيلس (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

متابع المناظرة ربنا يبعته


----------



## جورج مايكل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

بإسم المسيح الهى 
ياأخوتى الاعزاء انتم تنتظرون كذاب صغير ينتحل شخصية كذاب كبير 
انا اعتقد ان هذا الشخص الذى دخل المنتدى ويسمى نفسه الدكتور وديع احمد هو منتحل لشخصيه يظن انها شخصية محترمه و هو الدكتور وديع أحمد الكذاب الكبير المعروف لدى جميعنا
لأن الموضوع وببساطه ان هذا الشخص الكذاب لا يستجرئ الدخول الى منتدانا المحترم وان دخل منتدانا فسيكون باسم مستعار وليس اسمه الحقيقى 
لآنه يعرف ان هنا أسود تحمل سيوف ناريه قادرة على صعق كل من يتجرأ على ديننا ومسيحنا 
ويعرف انه سيهزم قبل أن يبدأ  فهو لايستطيع ان يغامر بمكاسبه التى حققها من وراء كذبه وادعاؤه انه كان قسيسا  رسمه الباباشنوده( بابا وبطريرك الكنيسه القبطيه الارثوذوكسيه )على كنيسه المثال المسيحى


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2008)

دعونا لا نستبق الاحداث يا احبة
قد يكون هو نفس الشخص المدعي لانه كتب في موقعه انه سجل عندنا و انه يحاورنا

منظرين ان يشارك بأسرع وقت لكي لا يفقد الاخرين متعة المتابعة و المشاركة في التعليقات

منتظرين الاخ وديع احمد..


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

لما يوصل صحونى...خخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

الأخ الحبيب / جورج مايكل
+++ سيادتك تقول : (( وادعاؤه انه كان قسيسا رسمه الباباشنوده( بابا وبطريرك الكنيسه القبطيه الارثوذوكسيه )على كنيسه المثال المسيحى ))
+++ فليتك تتكرم بالرابط الذى يقدم فيه معلومات عن نفسه ، لأننى أريد أن أستزيد فى هذه النقطة ، وقد سألت عن ذلك فعلاً ، فى مداخلة سابقة .


----------



## جورج مايكل (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

بإسم المسيح الهى 
حضرتك اكتب
اسلام قس مصرى كمال هلال مسيحه
فى محرك بحث جوجل وهتلاقى مئات المواقع ومنها


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*




جورج مايكل قال:


> بإسم المسيح الهى





جورج مايكل قال:


> حضرتك اكتب
> اسلام قس مصرى كمال هلال مسيحه
> فى محرك بحث جوجل وهتلاقى مئات المواقع ومنها
> ########


 
عفوا انت هنا تتحدث عن شخص أخر ....

قصة المدعو وديع أحمد تم الرد عليها هنا ...
(قصة إسلام قسيس مصري)

وعموما يا استاذ مكرم حارسل لك على الخاص كل الروابط التي تريدها ....


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 يونيو 2008)

*استاذي الحبيب روك .. لو كان في مشاركتي هذه ما يسئ احذفها فورا رجاااء .. اقبل اعتذاري مقدما ..*
*__________________*
*بدأ المسلمين في محاولة (منع) وديع أحمد من التحاور مع استاذنا روك بحجج واهية كالمصداقيه و الهاكر و شوية كلام فارغ ...*​ 
​ 
*صدقني يا دكتور احمد .. للمرة المليون .. لن تجد نزاهه أو مصداقية أو التزام مثل تلك التي في منتدانا الحبيب ..*​ 
*لازلنا في انتظارك ولعل المانع خيرا ..*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*ممنوع وضع اية مشاركات (( غير فعاله )) فى هذا الموضوع حتى يأتى الضيف و يعلن الحوار مع ماى روك ... و ماى روك فقط هو من يتحاور معه .. اما تعليقاتنا فستكون هنا بمشيئة الله بعد ا يبدأ الحوار*


----------



## My Rock (22 يونيو 2008)

يا احبة لا داعي للقفز لاستنتاجات حالياً
نحن لا نناظر لكي نعلن تنصير احد في الاخر
نحن نناظر من يدعي العلم و ليس صغار لا يعرفون حتى الحساب
طلبنا مناظر الاخ وديع بحسب ما ادعاه و لنا اهداف اخرى اخرى ستظهر بعد النقاش, لكن ليس هدفنا ان نهاجمهم او نصفه بالهارب او الجبان

دعونا ننتظر الايام القادمة عله يرجع ليكمل ما وعد به
لنكن متفائلين اكثر..


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 يونيو 2008)

عموما الرجل لم يزور حتى منتداه منذ تم فتح الموضوع وحتى الان فأنا اتابع يوميا ولا اجد اسمة مع اسماء زوار الموقع ..

في انتظاره حسب وقته


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

++++ شكراً أخى الحبيب جورج مايكل ، فقد دخلت فى أول موقع من هذا العنوان ( وعنوانه الفرعى : .:: دواوين ابو حمزة ::. البلد: الأردن) ، وهو يتحدث وكأنه بصحيح !!!!!
++++ فإذا بالتلفيقات على مستوى يدل على أنه لا يعرف شيئاً نهائياً عن أى شيئ ، حتى أنه يقول أن البابا شنوده عمله قسيساً على كنيسة خلاص النفوس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وأنه عمل الماجستير بإشراف أسقف البحث العلمى وناقشها فى الكنيسة الإنكليكية ( بحسب تهجئة فضيلة القسيس !! )
++++ وهكذا الموضوع كله :- سمك لبن تمرهندى !!!!!!!!!


----------



## جورج مايكل (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

بإسم المسيح الهى
 مكرم زكى شنوده
ستجد اكاذيبه بصوته  ورد ابونا مكارى يونان عليه فى موقع ابونا زكريا بطرس


----------



## baha-29 (26 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
 انا لا اعرف لماذا لم تبدا المناظرة الى الان؟؟ ولا ما هو سبب ذلك فالله اعلم ولكن الذى اعرفة اننى هنا على هذا الموقع من حوالى اسبوع تقريبا وقد شاركت فى العديد من الموضوعات واغلبها لم اتلق ردا عليها  فلعل المانع يكون خيرا ان شاء الله عموما هناك بعض الموضوعات لازال الكلام فيها مستمرا والى ان تنتهى  فمن الممكن ان ابدا المناظرة مع الاستاذmyrock فانا اشعر فية بداية بالادب واللباقة وهما من اهم الاركان عندى لاى حوارفاذا شاء الاستاذ ان يبدا معى فعلى الرحب والسعة علما باننى لم اكن فى يوم من الايام نصرانيا ابدا فانا مسلم المولد ولا ازال كذلكوالاستاذ ذكر انة كان مسلماثم تنصر على حد قولة فليتة يتحفنا بالبراهين القاطعة والحجج الساطعة حتى نقف عليها ويعم الخير على جميع الناس ولكم منى جميعا السلام واخص بة الاستاذ my rock


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*



baha-29 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا لا اعرف لماذا لم تبدا المناظرة الى الان؟؟ ولا ما هو سبب ذلك فالله اعلم ولكن الذى اعرفة اننى هنا على هذا الموقع من حوالى اسبوع تقريبا وقد شاركت فى العديد من الموضوعات واغلبها لم اتلق ردا عليها  فلعل المانع يكون خيرا ان شاء الله عموما هناك بعض الموضوعات لازال الكلام فيها مستمرا والى ان تنتهى  فمن الممكن ان ابدا المناظرة مع الاستاذmyrock فانا اشعر فية بداية بالادب واللباقة وهما من اهم الاركان عندى لاى حوارفاذا شاء الاستاذ ان يبدا معى فعلى الرحب والسعة علما باننى لم اكن فى يوم من الايام نصرانيا ابدا فانا مسلم المولد ولا ازال كذلكوالاستاذ ذكر انة كان مسلماثم تنصر على حد قولة *فليتة يتحفنا بالبراهين القاطعة والحجج الساطعة حتى نقف عليها ويعم الخير على جميع الناس* ولكم منى جميعا السلام واخص بة الاستاذ My Rock




*بدايه غير موفقة عزيزي ! .. فواضح من الاسلوب عدم استعدادك للحوار البناء ، فبدأت بسخرية واضحه و مفرطه أيضاً ..  

*


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2008)

يا حسافة.. الاخ وديع احمد انسحب من الحوار و اعلن انه لن يناظر, و انه ينصح كل المسلمين بعدم المشاركة في منتدى الكنيسة بالرغم من طلبات الاخوة المسلمين بمناظرتنا هنا

الأخ تحجج بأننا اخترقنا جهازه و دمرناه, و عجبي كيف يمكن لجهاز ان يخترق فقط لدخوله للمنتدى, لو بيل جيتس سمع الكلام داه حيصير عنده عقدة و يبطل انتاج نظام الويندوز

بطبيعة الحال لم يتعرض اي احد لجهازه و لم نكشف اصلاً على الأيبي ادريس لكي ندمر جهازه

كيف ندمر جهازه و نحن نتطلع لحوار راقي معه, حوار مع من له معرفة كتابية حسب الادعاء

مع الاسف, خابت الامال و ضيعنا وقت الاخوة الي تابعوا الموضوع و سجلوا مشاركتهم و متابعتهم..

أعتذر لكل الاخوة الذين تابعوا و سجلوا متابعتهم, ضيعنا وقتكم بدون اي نتيجة و بدون اي حوار, للأسف فانا كنت فعلاً اتمنى ان يكون لهذا الحوار مكان

على اي حال, بما ان الاخ وديع احمد لا يريد ان يناظر, فهل نحاول مع الشيح عماد المهدي؟ الذي يدعي نفس القصة و ردينا عليه بكتيب صغير *(**الرد على 43 سؤال للشيخ عماد المهدي **)*
ام نصرف النظر؟

يا حسافة...


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*+

و كما قال الاستاذ الفاضل ( يوسف وهبي ) .. ياللهول ! ..  أضيف إليها أيضاً .. و ياللعار  ..

خسارة للأخ احمد وديع .. أو وديع أحمد .. كانت رسالة و إفتقاد من الله له المجد كي ينير بصيرته لمعرفة الحق .. و لكنه رفضها .. 

و أكرر دعوتك للشيخ عماد المهدي أخي الحبيب روك .. كما أضيف دعوه لكل ( شيخ او عالم ) يرى في نفسه  الاستعداد لقبول كلمة الله 
*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (26 يونيو 2008)

هرب الدكتور الكاذب الشماس المفتري ... وديع أحمد ......

صورة من منتداه ...







طيب يا دكتور ..
لما تيجي تكدب اكدب كدبه تتصدق هههههههه

الهارب يدعي ان سبب هروبه من المناظرة ان موقعنا  اقتحم جهازة ...

وعمل كونسلتو من الاخوة الملتزمين - يعني ماحدش فيهم كاشف راسه - عشان يصلحوا الجهاز المسكين ..... 

كأنه بيكلم اطفال ....

طيب هنا حارد على كذبك يا كاذب يا هارب ...حول فيرسة الموقع ... ولك عندي موضوع مخصوص حافضح فيه كذبك انك كنت مسيحي و اسلمت بوثائق مفحمه ..

1- يكذب الدكتور وديع أحمد فيقول أن موقعنا فيه فيروسات ....
طيب اشمعنى جهازك يا دكتور ؟؟؟؟ وانت راجل صاحب موقع و المفروض انك بتفهم
يوميا يدخل الالاف على موقع الكنيسة
و كلهم عندهم برامج مضاده للفيروسات ..... فلماذا لم يكتشف هذا الاكتشاف حد غيرك ؟؟؟

ولا هو فيرس مسيحي ما بيروحش غير للمسلمين ...

2- اسمع يا اغبى الكاذبين ... طبعا سمعت عن جوجل ... ايوه محرك البحث ..

عنده ميزة جميله جدا .. انه في المواقع الضارة يخرج لك نتيجه مثل هذه ...







يعني : ان هذا الموقع من الممكن أن يضر جهازك ...

واذا صممت كمستخدم بالدخول على الموقع يحولك الي هذه الصفحة ..






أهو .. جوجل بيحلف عليك يا راجل انك ما تدخل الموقع الضااااااااااااااااااااار

بص بقى .. افتح جوجل .. و اكتب فيه : منتديات الكنيسة ...







طبعا عبارة الضرر ما ظهرتش ..... يعني الموقع نظيف ... يعني انت كاااااااااااااااااذب و هاااااااااااارب من الحوار ....


كفايه كده خصوصا انك كنت داخل المنتدى حاطط ايدك على وشك و بتقول : بلاش شتيمة .. بلاش شتيمة ....
واول ما هربت بدات انت في اظهار اخلاق الكاذبين و تشتم المنتدى الذي استضافك و قبلك ضيفا .....

انتظر موضوعي عن باقي اكاذيبك بالدليل و البرهان​


----------



## antonius (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

ههههه متوقع...جبان حاله كحال بقية امة محمد! 
هذا الذي يدعي العلم هرب من مناظرة في المسيحيات! ههههههههه
يا امة ضحكت من خيبتها الامم


----------



## Basilius (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*احلى حاجة بتعجبني في الناس دي الحوارات المؤلفة لكنها مش كاملة بتبقى مليانة غباء و هبل *
*وبتبقى مفضوحة على الاخر *
*بس دة كان شىء متوقع منة *


----------



## صوت الرب (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*



Dioscorus قال:


> *احلى حاجة بتعجبني في الناس دي الحوارات المؤلفة لكنها مش كاملة بتبقى مليانة غباء و هبل *
> *وبتبقى مفضوحة على الاخر *
> *بس دة كان شىء متوقع منة *


كلامك صحيح 100% عزيزي Dioscorus
ضيعوا وقتنا على الفاضي


----------



## انت الفادي (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*ههههههههههه..

احلي ما في الموضوع ان جهازه اخد كام يوم علشان يتصلح بالرغم من كنسولتو الاخوة المسلمين..
اصله جهاز لسه بالفحم..
هههههههههههههه..
يا استاذ احمد.. تصليح جهاز الكمبيوتر لا يأخذ اكثر من عدة ساعات في حالة انك تمتلك جهاز قديم..

هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## جورج مايكل (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

بإسم المسيح الهى 
صدقتونى دلوقتى لما قلت لكم 


> ياأخوتى الاعزاء انتم تنتظرون كذاب صغير ينتحل شخصية كذاب كبير
> انا اعتقد ان هذا الشخص الذى دخل المنتدى ويسمى نفسه الدكتور وديع احمد هو منتحل لشخصيه يظن انها شخصية محترمه و هو الدكتور وديع أحمد الكذاب الكبير المعروف لدى جميعنا
> لأن الموضوع وببساطه ان هذا الشخص الكذاب لا يستجرئ الدخول الى منتدانا المحترم وان دخل منتدانا فسيكون باسم مستعار وليس اسمه الحقيقى
> لآنه يعرف ان هنا أسود تحمل سيوف ناريه قادرة على صعق كل من يتجرأ على ديننا ومسيحنا
> ويعرف انه سيهزم قبل أن يبدأ فهو لايستطيع ان يغامر بمكاسبه التى حققها من وراء كذبه وادعاؤه انه كان قسيسا رسمه الباباشنوده( بابا وبطريرك الكنيسه القبطيه الارثوذوكسيه )على كنيسه المثال المسيحى


واللى يكذب فى الحاجات الكبيره يكذب فى الحاجات الصغيره 
فهو كاذب يعبد ابو الكذاب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
+++ مدعى الطب ، ومدعى المسيحية ، ومدعى القسوسية ، لم يحدد أى جهاز له الذى تم تدميره .
+++ فلعله يقصد جهاز تصنيع الكذب ، فلعلكم حقاً خرَّبتم جهازه هذا .
++++++++++++++++++++++
+++ الأخ الفاضل بهاء
++ مادخل الموضوع المثار هنا --- بمناظرة المدعى بما سبق ذكره --- ما دخله بمناظرة سيادتك ؟؟؟ وهل سبق أن طلبت المناظرة ، ورفضوها ، حتى تلح عليها الآن بهذه الطريقة الغريبة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baha-29 (27 يونيو 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده 
السلام عليكم
انا فعلا عرضت المناظرة عده مرات لما ان رايتكم تبحثون عن مناظر تقولون انة هرب منكم فقلت دعونا من الهارب وخليكم فى الموجود اليس هو اولى ؟ ولما ان كررت الصلب ولم اتلق ردا تعجبت وانت اول واحد ينوه حتى مجرد التنوية على الموضوع عموما انا مستعد فى اى وقت ولاى احد والسلام عليكم


----------



## My Rock (27 يونيو 2008)

الاخ  baha-29
الموضوع هذا خاص للاخ وديع احمد, فمن غير المعقول ان تأتي في هذا الموضوع المخصص لحوار معه و تطلب ان نحاورك
يسعدني ان اتحاور معك, اطرح طلبك في موضوع منفصل و سأتابع معك
مع العلم انا لم اتلقى اي طلب منك  ابداً غير ما قرأته في هذا الموضوع, فاذا كنت ترد في فُتات المواضيع و تتوقع ان اراجع كل رد تكتبه فهذا شئ غير واقعي

على اي حال, افتح موضوع جديد و ضع ما هو موضوع الحوار الذي تريد الحوار به و سأتابع معك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## baha-29 (27 يونيو 2008)

الاستاذ My Rock السلام عليكميسعدنى كثيرا الحوار معك وانا لم اضع كلامى فى فتات المواضيع بل تكر ر الطلب وبعناوين عريضة عموما الحمد لله ان لفت الطلب نظركم وقبلتموة وليكن الموضوع من ناحيتك انت وتكون مناظرة تامة وكاملة لا مجرد فتح موضوع وانت تتابع فقط؟؟؟ بل مناظرة بكل ما للكلمة من معنى وان اردتم الاعلان عنها فسيكون افضل ولا اعترف فيها الا بكلام الطرف الذى يحاورنى  ملتزمين فى كل ذلك بكل ادب وموضوعية فى الحوار ولك منى السلام وفى انتظار الرد واذا كان لك توضيع  فات بة ونحترمة ان شاء الله


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

الأخ الفاضل / بهاء 
+++ سيادتك تقول :- ((  لما ان رايتكم تبحثون عن مناظر تقولون انة هرب منكم ))
+++ والحقيقة يا سيدى الفاضل ، أن أحداً لم يدعى عليه بذلك ، بل إنه فعلاً إحتجب بدون إبداء الأسباب ، ولا حتى بكلمة واحدة .
+++ ولو كان هذا الكلام ، هو مجرد تقوُّل عليه ، فإنه يمكن لسيادتك أن تتأكد بنفسك ، بأن تحثه -- بنفسك --على الدخول فى الموضوع .
+++ أما لماذا الإهتمام به بالذات ، فذلك لأنه يدعى بأنه كان مسيحى ، بل وكان قسيس ، والفحص البسيط لكلامه ، يظهر عدداً ضخماً من الأخطاء ، التى لا يقع فيها مسيحى بسيط ، فما بالك بقسيس ، إن شهادته عن نفسه هى مهزلة " مضحكة مبكية " ، ولذلك كنا ننتظر مواجهته بهذه الجهالات التى قالها ، لعله يعتذر عن إدعائه الكاذب .
++++ أما بالنسبة لسيادتك ، فليس فى الأمر شيئ غير عادى .
++++ وقد رحب بك الأخ الحبيب / ماى روك ، فأهلاً وسهلاً  بك .


----------



## antonius (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

يا روك ليش يا روك...هزمتة للرجال ههههه
هذا بس دخل صارت مصيبة كبرى...لعد لو مسوي مناظرة شجان صار..
والله خطية...يخافون...
يخافون من الكلمة..يعرفون ان الروح هي التي تعمل فينا...ويعرفون ان سيف الكلمة اقوى بكثير من سيف الارهاب الاسلامي


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*



sweet Lion قال:


> يا روك ليش يا روك...هزمتة للرجال ههههه
> هذا بس دخل صارت مصيبة كبرى...لعد لو مسوي مناظرة شجان صار..
> والله خطية...يخافون...
> يخافون من الكلمة..يعرفون ان الروح هي التي تعمل فينا...ويعرفون ان سيف الكلمة اقوى بكثير من سيف الارهاب الاسلامي


 
هو انا لحقت اصلاً اعمل اي شئ
لم انتهي بعد من دعوته للحوار..
ربنا يهديه...


----------



## steephan (2 يوليو 2008)

طيب ممكن الأخ وديع ناطر بطاقة دعوة ملموسة ؟ أو إتصال هاتفي ؟


----------



## baha-29 (2 يوليو 2008)

طيب انا الان وضعت سؤال لنبدا بة مع الاستاذ ماى روك ولكن للان لم اتلق اجابة لا بقليل ولا بكثير بل الاغر بمن ذلك كلة ان المشاركة غير موجودة اصلا وهذا ما لم اكن اتمناة عموما انا فى انتظار الرد لنبدا فى المناظرة مع الاستاذ ماى روك او مع من يريد فى هذا المنتدى وفق شروط اللمنتدى وقوانينة  فالدعوة عامة لمن يريد


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مناظرة مع وديع أحمد*

*اخي بها انا اتذكر ان الاخ ماي روك قال لك ان تعمل موضوع منفصل لك و تكتب فيه مناظرة ما بينك و بينو

يعني ما بعرف وش دخل مناظرتك بالموضوع هذا

سلام المسيح*


----------



## My Rock (2 يوليو 2008)

baha-29 قال:


> طيب انا الان وضعت سؤال لنبدا بة مع الاستاذ ماى روك ولكن للان لم اتلق اجابة لا بقليل ولا بكثير بل الاغر بمن ذلك كلة ان المشاركة غير موجودة اصلا وهذا ما لم اكن اتمناة عموما انا فى انتظار الرد لنبدا فى المناظرة مع الاستاذ ماى روك او مع من يريد فى هذا المنتدى وفق شروط اللمنتدى وقوانينة فالدعوة عامة لمن يريد


 

للمرة الخامسة اكرر, ضع كل هذا بموضوع منفصل حتى لا نشتت المواضيع
لكن انت لا تُريد ان تفهم اصلاً, و لا تُريد اتباع القانون و لا احور على اصوله
اعملك ايه؟ اضربك على ايدك و اجبرك على التعلم؟
هذه اخر مرة تشتت فيها اي موضوع اخر, ان اردت الحوار افتح موضوع جديد في موضوع منفصل, و الا سيحذف لك اي رد خارجي
علقت كثير و فهمتك اكثر, اذا بعدك ما فهمت فهذه مشكلتك


----------



## baha-29 (2 يوليو 2008)

والله انا مش عارف يعنى اية موضوع منفصل انا مش عارف اعمل حكاية الموضوع المنفصل يعنى قولى اروح فين واعمل لانى بصراحة كدةمش عارف اعمل زى ما انت بتقول والله ليس عدم التزام بقوانين المنتدى لكنة عدم معرفة منى  بالطريقة الصحيحة التى انفذ بها ما تريد وليكن عندك من الصبر والحلم ما يكفى لاستيعاب الاخرين واغفر 70مرة وليس مرة واحدة فالقصد خير والنية حسنة ان شاء الله و تقبل اعتذارى عن ما كان من غير قصد او لعدم خبرة بالكمبيوتر ولك منى السلام


----------



## My Rock (2 يوليو 2008)

baha-29 قال:


> والله انا مش عارف يعنى اية موضوع منفصل انا مش عارف اعمل حكاية الموضوع المنفصل يعنى قولى اروح فين واعمل لانى بصراحة كدةمش عارف اعمل زى ما انت بتقول والله ليس عدم التزام بقوانين المنتدى لكنة عدم معرفة منى بالطريقة الصحيحة التى انفذ بها ما تريد وليكن عندك من الصبر والحلم ما يكفى لاستيعاب الاخرين واغفر 70مرة وليس مرة واحدة فالقصد خير والنية حسنة ان شاء الله و تقبل اعتذارى عن ما كان من غير قصد او لعدم خبرة بالكمبيوتر ولك منى السلام


 
يااخي انت لا تعرف تفتح موضوع حتى و تتهمني بالهروب من محاورتك؟
الله يسامحك
في اعلى القسم توجد صورة اسمها موضوع جديد



اضغط عليها و اضف موضوعك
و الأن رجاءاً كفا تشتيتاً لهذا الموضوع, الله يهديك


----------



## cross in ksa (2 يوليو 2008)

سلام ملك السلام معاكو  الرب يباركو ام عن هذا الرجل الذى اسحب فا قول له  انت اصبحت فى مازق عند انسحابك كان اشرفلك تدخل المنتدى تسأل اى سؤال مكرر  ودعنى اساعدك لكى تتذكر هذه الاسئله الغبيه التى اسمعها منكم دائما 1 اين قال المسيح انا الله اعبدونى 2 عايز تفسي نشيد الانشاد هههه وجمبها ضحكه بلهاء  ان اذداد صدق الله بكذبى 4 هل يوجد اله يصلب احفظ هذه الاسئلع عندك يا شماس سابق علشان لما تيجى تتزنق تبقى تقولهم


----------



## eslam_tiger85 (20 أبريل 2009)

my rock قال:


> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع الجميع
> 
> حوارنا سيكون هذه المرة مع الأخ وديع أحمد, الذي يدعي انه كان شماس مسيحي و اصبح مسلم
> 
> ...


دكتور وديع احمد من غير ما تقول وعايزمناظرة انا اصغر منه واعرف ارد على اى استفسار عجز الاخرون عنه مع اعتذارى لاستاذى وحبيب قلبى و ايضا ناس منطقته الذين هم يحبونه اشد الحب وسيدافعون عنه امام اى احد من المهاجمون له وشكرا مع العلم بما فعلتموه مع الاخ عماد صديقى وحبيب قلبى حتى يعود للمسيحيه ورفض الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام انا مستعد للمناظرة الحية او عن طريق النت؟؟؟؟
لك منى جزيل الشكر 
اسلام عادل


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2009)

eslam_tiger85 قال:


> دكتور وديع احمد من غير ما تقول وعايزمناظرة انا اصغر منه واعرف ارد على اى استفسار عجز الاخرون عنه مع اعتذارى لاستاذى وحبيب قلبى و ايضا ناس منطقته الذين هم يحبونه اشد الحب وسيدافعون عنه امام اى احد من المهاجمون له وشكرا مع العلم بما فعلتموه مع الاخ عماد صديقى وحبيب قلبى حتى يعود للمسيحيه ورفض الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام انا مستعد للمناظرة الحية او عن طريق النت؟؟؟؟
> لك منى جزيل الشكر
> اسلام عادل



*كيف ستتكلم نيابة عنه, فالرجل لم يكن مسيحيا وإنما مسلم أبن مسلم, فكيف سترد بدلا عنه ؟*


----------



## الياس السرياني (27 أبريل 2009)

تسع صفحات وأنا نازل مدح مدح لغاية ما عيوني
كانت هتطلع وفي الآخر مفيش مناظرة؟؟؟؟


يدوم صليبك أخويا وحبيبي بالرب ماي روك:smi106:
يدوم صليبكم يا جميع أحبائي بالرب:smi106:
تدوم علامة الخلاص:smi106: إلى أبد الآبدين آمين​


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2009)

الرب قادر على كل شئ ....عندي يقين انه سيرد عليك ......أخي العزيز شكرا" لسردك هذا الأمر ....الحقيقة لما قرأته ....تفاجئت وزعلت على هذا الشخص ....وصلاتي حتى الرب يفتقده ...كما افتقدنا ....وصلا تي ان يثبتك الرب ويحفظك ....وربنا يكمل معك ...هذه الخدمة المشرفة ....فرحان الرب كثير منك وأنا كمان ....ميرسي


----------



## ابن حمو الصغير (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اعلن لكم انه ستتم مناظرة بين الاستاذة ناهد متولى والدكتور وديع برومها على البالتوك يوم الاربعاء القادم وقد تم الاتفاق عليها اليوم


----------



## ابن حمو الصغير (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه بس الاكيد انه هيهرب كالعادة هههههههههههه


----------



## راجى رحمة ربى (6 مايو 2010)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى فين اقدر اعمل حوارهادى ولست مناظره لاانى ليست ماهل لها ولوسمحتم ميت هتكون مناظرت الدكتور وديع ولكم منى كل حب واحترام


----------



## Critic (6 مايو 2010)

*مافيش مناظرة و لا يحزنون الموضوع قديم من سنتين اقرأ تاريخ الموضوع !*
*عايز حوار هادئ تفضل بفتح موضوع لو عندك سؤال لكن اقرأ قوانين للقسم قبلها ضرورى جدا منعا للحذف و خلافه*


----------



## hamam201097 (21 يوليو 2010)

هذا الوديع مبتدع البدع *يقول عن مذكرات والده ان بها خبر وقد نشر  فى مجله دينيه مسيحيه**** اسمها رابطة القدس**مصريه*** وسنة 1966 وهذا الخبر يقول ان فى الفاتيكان *كرسى لبطرس تلميذ المسيح وعاى هذا الكرسى مكتوب عليها الشهاده بمحمد رسول الله  و اقول له قدم دليل واحد فقط على صدق مذكرات والدك مثلاّ اظهر هذه النسخه من هذه المجله او دعم كلامك بمصدر اخر يتفق معك فى هذا الخبر؟  او الاعتراف بان هذه المذكرات لافيمه لها وتتحمل الصدق و الكذب معاّ *** كما انه احمدى قديانى*** فى اسلوب التعامل مع نصوص الكتاب المقدس وبالاخص رسائل معلمنى بولس الرسول حيث انه يغير قصد الايات ومعناها ويعطى الكلام معنى اخر**


----------



## holiness (22 يوليو 2010)

هو وديع لسة عايش ؟؟


----------



## بايبل333 (11 يناير 2011)

"ههههههههههههههههه فكرتونى كنت مرة دخلت البالتوك ودخلت عندهم وسالتهم هل تكلم الكتاب المقدس عن نبى الاسلام يعلم الله وانا لا اكذاب 
اقتبس هذة الايئة من الانجيل 
*bible333: **قومي احملي الغلام و شدي يدك به لاني ساجعله امة عظيمة* 19  و* 
​​*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​​*قلت لة طيب هو يقصد بماذا عظيمة *​​*مكملش معاى الحوار قالى اروح اصلى المغرب *​​*اصحى بقى عم وديع انت فى غيبوبة كبيرة جدا جدا جدا *​​*ربنا يهديك للسيد المسيح*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

وديع احمد ـ مسلم تأسلم


----------

